# Warriors get into the playoffs!



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

Ok, here it is Warrior fans. The Warriors have 14 games left and are 2 1/2 games out of the 8th spot for the playoffs. I think the Warriors have a very good chance of getting in. The Rockets and Suns have a tougher remaining schedule than the Warriors do. 

*The Rockets will hit a wall w/ Rudy T out (get well Rudy) and Ming is probably getting a bit winded from playing an entire NBA season w/o the benefit of an off season. (Did not have good game last night.) The Rockets have 15 games left and 9 are road games. Their home games consist of the Lakers, Denver, Orlando, Portland, Seattle and Memphis. I’m guessing they'll go 7 and 8 down the stretch. 

*The Suns have 15 games left w/ 8 of those games being on the road. Will Amare have enough gas left to have a strong finish? Coming straight from high school may take a toll on his game. We will see if he is mentally tough enough to make it through this stretch of games. For the record, I wanted the Warriors to draft this kid. The Warriors would have been a 6th or 7th seed w/ him in the lineup. I’m guessing they'll go 6 and 9 to finish the season.

*The Warriors have 14 games left but have only 7 games on the road and 7 home games. Their toughest stretch will come when they have 4 East coast team games in a row and a back to back w/ Portland. The important thing is to beat the teams they are supposed to beat and try to steal a win from the better teams. If they can catch the 76ers, Mavs, Nets, and Lakers on a off night and steal one from the Blazers they could add a few more wins to their final record. With the emergence of Dunleavys game, it might just be the spark that gets the Warriors those extra wins they'll need to surpass the Rockets and Suns for the final spot. I think they can finish these final 14 games going at least 8 and 6 (wishfully thinking 10 and 4). 

Its going to be a real tight race and will make it exciting to watch. Its going to be the start of some good things for Mussleman & company. Unite Warrior fans and let me know! Go Warriors! Lets break out this playoff drought so I dont have to hear it anymore.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Very optimistic. But I'm looking at the offseason already. If they make the playoffs I'll let you mod the forum for a week.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

if jrich can play the way he did last night than we will be in playoffs.

i couldn't believe my eyes watching the game. jrich finally freakin learned to drive. lmao. it was so beautiful, his steps are big but he freakin drived to the hoop at will.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> if jrich can play the way he did last night than we will be in playoffs.
> 
> i couldn't believe my eyes watching the game. jrich finally freakin learned to drive. lmao. it was so beautiful, his steps are big but he freakin drived to the hoop at will.


It also helped that Seattle don't have any true low-post defender so JRich can drive whenever him wanted to. I hope he will gained confidence of going to the basket from this game.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

i'm rooting for the warriors to make the play offs. but i really dont think it'll happen. for some reason, they remind me of last years clippers around this time of year......


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jason Caffeine</b>!
> Very optimistic. But I'm looking at the offseason already. If they make the playoffs I'll let you mod the forum for a week.



Im going to hold you to that!


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

I would love to see Warriors getting into the playoffs, I will root for them... GO WARRIORS!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

as i said before...they will make it...with or without Danny Fortson.


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> as i said before...they will make it...with or without Danny Fortson.



LOL, now is that w/ him dressed to play or in street cloths or out because of the "flu"?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>colossus735</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, now is that w/ him dressed to play or in street cloths or out because of the "flu"?



I think they need to call in the CDC and quaranteen my boy...His new nickname should be Epstein. (i gotta note!)


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Warriors start off on wrong foot!*

The Warriors fought hard last night, but just couldnt get the win the needed the most. I still dont understand why Murphy was out there. Warriors got into a shooting slump and just couldnt get it going. There were a few strange fouls called. So far 0-1 in the final 14 games.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

yeah..that was a major blow . but than again boykins played absolutely amazing. 8-9 shooting in 20 minutes for 22 points.


----------



## South Stunna (Feb 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> as i said before...they will make it...with or without Danny Fortson.


Danny Fortson is the biggest ragamuffin the NBA. I mean it has reached the point to where he doesn't even make an effort running up and down the floor after made baskets. Thus he's on the Warriors wishlist to ship outa town, -- but then again Fortson feels the same way. It's no lose if he is playing or not, regardless of what he "could" bring to the table.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>South Stunna</b>!
> 
> 
> Danny Fortson is the biggest ragamuffin the NBA. I mean it has reached the point to where he doesn't even make an effort running up and down the floor after made baskets. Thus he's on the Warriors wishlist to ship outa town, -- but then again Fortson feels the same way. It's no lose if he is playing or not, regardless of what he "could" bring to the table.



i think he has played once in 3 months after starting


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

Ok Warriors win on Sun. vs the Wizards are now 1-1 in their last 14 games. The have a big 4 East coast team swing this week and need to go at least 2-2 on this trip before having a back to back with the Blazers. The Warriors are currently 17-9 vs the East, which is better than the 5 teams above them. 

Houston has the 8th spot
Phoenix is 1 game behind
Golden State is 2 games behind
*Seattle is 2 1/2 games behind now.


Go Warriors!


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

Go Warriors


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

gj richardson. his antics in the rookie game finally came back and bit him in the ***. now we really know the cavs are tanking their games, they pummeled the warriors.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> gj richardson. his antics in the rookie game finally came back and bit him in the ***. now we really know the cavs are tanking their games, they pummeled the warriors.


Somehow the Cavs players were all talked into not giving a good effort this year. Thats just prepostorous, the fact remains on some days the Cavs play well , however without a reliable point guard this is the exception and not the rule. The Warriors just ran into them on a night when they did most things right. Even without a reliable point guard they do have a fairly talented team and when Z is hitting his shots and Davis is also they are going to be tough to play.


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

Tough loss against the Cavs, but got back on track w/ a win vs the Celtics. Golden State can pick up a 1/2 a game tonight if the Spurs beat the Rockets in San Antonio. Warriors are 2-2 and have 10 games left. The Warriors have a back to back coming up vs the 76ers and Nets.

Houston and the Suns are tied for the 8th spot
Golden State is 2 1/2 games behind
*Seattle is 3 1/2 games behind now.


Tie breakers:
Rockets own the season series 3 to 1
Warriors have a 2 to 1 lead on the series w/ 1 game to play

Go Warriors!


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

go richardson!


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

A much needed in win in Philly and hope it carries over to the NJ game. Did not gain any ground on the Suns who have the 8th spot now, cause the Pistons couldnt get it done. The Warriors did gain 1/2 a game on the 9th spot which the Rockets currently have for right now. 

Suns have the 8th spot
Rockets are 1 game behind
Golden State is 2 1/2 games behind
*Seattle is 3 1/2 games behind now.


Tie breakers:
Rockets own the season series 3 to 1
Warriors have a 2 to 1 lead on the series w/ 1 game to play

Go Warriors!


----------



## the mail man (Oct 31, 2002)

well im goign for them.. but im not really sure at this point they have what it takes


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

Well after they way the lost the last few games, they wont be making the playoffs. Hope they have a strong finish. Need to start focusing on keeping Arenas and the upcoming draft. I hate the fact that the draft is before the date to sign free agents. It was good year and a good year to build on. Looking forward to the offseason and next year. Overall its a great start to things to come. Go Warriors!


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

go suns !!!!!!!

cavs 8th seed next year


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

Please excuse my last post. There is still hope. The Warriors just cant play like they've been playing the last few games. They are not out of it yet! (and yes, I'm bored at work!  ) 

Warriors remaining schedule:

Den (better win this game, if not, call it a season. season series 3-0)
Utah (have beaten them before, season series 1-2)
PHX (lead the season series 2-1, a MUST win game)
Dal (can run with them, season series: 0-3. side note: no loss was greater than 7 points. last loss was only by 2. )
LAC (very beatable, season series 2-1)
LAL (lead the season series 2-1, this will be a nutty game)

only 2 remaining road games: PHX and DAL.

Warriors need to win all 6, but realistically will go 4 and 2. Also winning the season series against the Suns. The Warriors need to steal one from either Dallas or the Lakers to go 5 and 1.

If that is so then the Warriors will finish the seaon: 40-42(41-42)

The Suns only need to win 3 of their final 8 games to eliminate the Warrrors. But their final 8 will be tough as 4 of those games are on the road. Their 4 home games will be against the Spurs, Mavericks, Warriors, and Timberwolves. 


Suns schedule:
Timberwolves
La Lakers
Nuggets
Mavericks
Warriors
San Antonio
Portland
Seattle

Go Warriors and may the force be with you...:starwars:


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

So, whens the draft...


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

80 days from now. So unil then... I hoping to win more games and to give Arenas more reasons to stay. Go Warriors.


----------

